# Elio Spadafora Custom Strings



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Let me start off with saying i'm not an advertiser but i'm a very happy customer who wants to spread the word about some very top notch strings and a first class guy who builds strings and supertunes bows. I went to Elios shop today and was blown away by the quality and craftsmanship that he puts into building custom strings and bow tunes. I actually met Elio this year on the 3d circuit and really took a liking to him with his down to earth personality and way about him. After seeing some of the strings he's built for some really successful shooters in the area ,i had to give them a try. I made an appointment and actually got to go there and watch him build and make my strings the way i wanted them. He actually explained how he did it step by step and all i can say is they turned out flawless. I've owned strings from some of the best bowstring makers on here and i don't think any come close to the set i got built today. After my strings were constructed he went ahead and tuned my bow to perfection. My Hoyt Vulcan feels so smooth at 78#s its sick and i'm so excited i wanted to share my experience with everyone. Not only does Elio do top notch work , he is as good as a person as they come who stands behind his work. Needless to say i'll never get strings custom built by anyone else again. If anyone in the PA area wants a good set of strings , you won't be disappointed. There are so many string makers these days its hard to chose the best but let me tell you they don't get any better. He is located in Sellerville , pa if anyone is interested. I hate typing this much but i'm so excited, i had to get the word out about a sleeper ' killer string builder. I hope he isn't mad about me posting this.LOL! Thanks Elio!!! Oh yeah here are some pics of my flame,red spec and yellow spec strings he custom built me.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Another pic...


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

More.....


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Again...


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet strings


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks man!:smile:


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Alpha strings*

Thanks for the rap John...Im glad your happy with them.Ive always kind of fly under the radar but as of late word is getting around.

I should have used your name...... alphastrings?????

The website has been submitted and should be up and running soon....

Enjoy and spread the word.
Thanks Again


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha!Nice, people these are some awesome strings!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The website is up and running Elio. Nice!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Up for the night.:darkbeer:


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

What's that color called? Really dig it.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Alpha, You sure do have some KILLER bows for a 3D rookie! You sure you don't know what your doing? LOL


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> What's that color called? Really dig it.


Its Flame,red spec and yellow spec.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Jon Shea said:


> Hey Alpha, You sure do have some KILLER bows for a 3D rookie! You sure you don't know what your doing? LOL


I plead the 5th. This bow is my bonebraker!!!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Good Luck Hunting this year!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Jon , u 2 man. 3 weeks, i can't wait.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Shot with and around Elio and I'll have to say he represents archery as well as anyone I know...


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Shot with and around Elio and I'll have to say he represents archery as well as anyone I know...


No doubt. I just wanted to say i shot my Hoyt Vulcan tuned by strung by Elio today and he has that tuned unbelievable. The bow never held as good as it does now since i owned it. It actually shoots nicer than my target setup!!!! Unbelievable!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*great strings*

Yo Elio the website looks good. Will I still be able to shoot with you when your business goes big time. In all seriousness folks you can't go wrong with Elio's strings. I'll have my Apex in after the adamstown shoot.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

elio we will be in contact very shortly.. rocketsprockets gave me your number earlier today because me and my new XLR want in on some of your magical tuning skills.. cant wait to come pay you a visit!

alpha thats a nice lookin set up.. good luck huntin this year and ill see ya friday night at keystone


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Featherlight37 said:


> elio we will be in contact very shortly.. rocketsprockets gave me your number earlier today because me and my new XLR want in on some of your magical tuning skills.. cant wait to come pay you a visit!
> 
> alpha thats a nice lookin set up.. good luck huntin this year and ill see ya friday night at keystone


Thanks man. You cant go wrong, he'll have your bow shooting its full potential without a doubt.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice looking strings!


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

*New bow*

I got a new bow Elio and being as you did such an awesome job on all my opther bows you will have this new one in your hands soon to work your magic. 

Elio does an awesome job, and I have NEVER had an issues with his strings. Peep turns prefect from day one and never moves


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Spirals*

Lets get that Hoyt in here and do some playin...we got some stuff to work on!


----------



## cupanahalf (Apr 11, 2005)

*Who doesnt want a booner with their bow?*

Here are my 2 Elites Elio blinged up for me....dont know if I like the string looks or the tune he put on them,but his attention to detail is awesome.check out the red and yellow tie in on me peep...I didnt even notice that till I was home!
I was hoping to keep him my little secret but it seems the secret is out.

Its about time this guy goes public...go for it Elio or Booneburner or dillio67.

Thanks you know Ill be back


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thanks and keep it rolling!*

Thanks guys for your comments lets get this thing moved over to manufacturers announcements


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt for the highest quality strings available.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS (Jul 14, 2008)

*ouch!!*

this has been my best friend for 12 years and killed some awesome deer with him and he can can build strings and tune bows i knows i was there for some of the best tunes he has ever done 

hint hint ::: 2 arrows 2 hole through heart 

love you brother 

wes


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*bump*

bump for my shooting partner.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats Elio!!! and Good Luck... P.S. Is that buck still hanging around at *my *spot down there????HEHEHEHEHE.......:wink:


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

There some deer for you to shoot Matt...i think you and Dale are gonna have to do some arm wrestling....he's threatning that he's coming out this year.

Better get here b4 Wes does bcause the census goes way down when we both hit the woods!


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thanks Wes(fuzzy killer)*

You have been a great help you know that....

which double hole heart are you talking about mine or yours???

Hurry up and get some strings built so your allowed to come out...looks like this year I can with you.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

dillio67 said:


> There some deer for you to shoot Matt...i think you and Dale are gonna have to do some arm wrestling....he's threatning that he's coming out this year.
> 
> Better get here b4 Wes does bcause the census goes way down when we both hit the woods!


dale can't shoot those sidewalk deer!! Wes is all tied up!!:wink: I am off work from oct 29th thru nov. 14th!!! :tongue: My new bow should be here in 2 weeks to set-up... Hopefully using the G5 striker magnums out this year... So it looks like I am your man to thin out the herd down there!!!:wink:

In the meantime post up some more pics of your work so these guys and gals can see it!!! If I would not have learned from Wes how to build my own strings, and if he was not around, Elio would have my business for sure!:darkbeer:


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Yo elio check the link for you website in your signature. Isn't it Booneburnerstrings.com You don't have an E after boon in your signature link


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thanks*

you are correct grasshopper...thats fixed now lets get that apex in here and get it all sexed up!


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Matt' new tree stand*

looks like its me and you then Matt...come on out! Maybe you can do some photos for me....I dont have time too!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

you are welcome to go up north with me anytime Elio, maybe you and Wes will have to get away from building strings for a couple of days and I will take you both up there.....Just make sure you hunt around Wes up there it seems like he is the magnet for the sightings of the big ones... We can stay at my mom and dads bed and breakfast!!! you will not go hungry!!!:darkbeer: just ask Wes or Dale.....:darkbeer: get any good trail pics lately?:wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Back to the top for top notch strings and bow tunes.


----------

